
NASA Juno Findings – Jupiter’s Jet-Streams Are Unearthly - el_duderino
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/nasa-juno-findings-jupiter-s-jet-streams-are-unearthly
======
AlexHanson
In the last few years, I'm finding myself more and more interested in
planetarium exploration. Now of course heading to Jupiter isn't on that list,
however I'm still intrigued with the recent findings. Another good read on
Jupiter and what NASA has been digging up from the Juno probe (prior to it
crashing):

[https://www.photographytalk.com/photography-
articles/8016-na...](https://www.photographytalk.com/photography-
articles/8016-nasa-s-1-billion-juno-probe-has-been-sending-back-some-jaw-
dropping-photos-of-jupiter)

Frankly it will be interesting to see who makes it to Mar's first? Speaking of
which, any of you know where Elon Musk's space man is at now?

